# Keep snail from escaping



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I need a snail. I have some hair algae. I heard nerite snails were good for that but good at escaping. My tank is about 2 and 1/2 weeks old. Any suggestions?


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Well you might want to fix the algae problem too...
I'm not sure about the nerites, but how long are you keeping the lights on in the tank?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

From about 3 PM to 11 PM. I get up at 4:30 in the morning and get home around 3 due to work so don't turn the light on until I get home. It is next to the window but not in front of it but I do leave the blinds open until it gets dark. Whenever I change the water I also scrub the sides of the tank. The algae just seems to be on the plants. I rinsed them off when I first noticed it but was afraid to scrub them and break them.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

My experience with algae eating snails so far is:

Nerite snails are very effective in cleaning algae from surfaces and indeed tend to leave their tanks from time to time. If you find them early enough (no expertise with that for more than 12 hrs) it‘s fine to put them back. They like to stick their (very sticky!) eggs on other nerites, decor, stones and wood - some people don‘t like to see that. I don‘t care though and these eggs don‘t hatch in freshwater. They proofed to be very robust and I personally find them very pretty. I had bad luck with 2 of a beautiful black species (Neritina pulligera) so far - but I don’t know how old they were when I got them and how their condition was.
Clithon snails (usually the one with the antlers) are smaller and I don‘t see them very often in the tank so I can‘t really tell much about them besides that I never had one going on excursion outside the water level.
They also can‘t reproduce in freshwater.

I didn‘t include Bladder snails and Ramshorns - although they are both doing a great job - but they are not exclusively algae eaters and also reproduce in freshwater.

So probably my choice would be orange Nerites - plus a little mesh around the escape routes of your tank.

Surely others have other suggestions or experiences - so let‘s see what comes along 😊!

P.S.: One of my biggest Nerites just moved tanks today.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I was thinking purple slippy vecroed down. Thanks I'll definitely be getting a Nerite snail. I will be going back to the same store I got Helios from.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Does the tank have live plants? Even if not directly in front of a window the tank is still getting light. Algae is caused by an imbalance so, ideally, you'll be able to figure out the reason for the algae and won't need a snail unless you want one. I like them so algae or not, I have Nerites and Mystery Snails.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes mostly shield leave and a red one I don't know the name of and a bamboo. I added a couple pictures to the planted tank thread the other day.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fast-growing stem plants help a great deal.

Would love the luxury of reading everyone's thread; more, the ability to remember.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks I need to due some more research because I got these to buffer the filter and thought they were pretty.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Decided not to get a snail. The hair algae is going away. Plus I have more interest in kuhli loaches or pygmy catfish. If that happens it won't be until mid to late July.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Species profile all recommend a minimum 30" length tank for Kuhli Loaches; anything shorter is too short for these very active fish. Habrosus Cory do fine in a tank 20". To provide the best and healthiest environment, six is the minimum recommended shoal size.

I love Habrosus (Salt and Pepper). They are small and stay mostly on the bottom. Pygmy and Hastatus are also dwarf Cory. Mine tended to hover around the middle more than the bottom. Any of the three I'm sure you would find entertaining.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Pandas are my fave 😏


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I only have a 10 gallon. I have an apartment with no room for a bigger tank. Maybe I'm miss reading but I thought some catfish were small enough for a 10 gallon.

for those who might have read my earlier version of this post I’m sorry if I was rude. I shouldn’t answer them when I get up at 4:30 in the morning.

I started another post about the catfish I’m afraid might be considered a duplicate so how can I delete it? Sorry to cause a problem.


----------

